# St. Croix Sucks!!!!!



## Basilwilliam (Jul 22, 2004)

:rant: Earlier today I went on the St Croix web site and was checking out there new 2006 rods when I noticed that a new imported Reign model had replaced the Imperial line. So I got to thinking well my Imperial, which I am very fond of and bought because it was a good quality *American Made* rod with a life time warranty, was to break and I turned it in for warranty replacement what would I receive?

So I emailed St Croix and asked them. There reply was that should my *American Made *Imperial need to be replaced it would be replaced with an imported Reign series rod.

Needless to say when I purchased my Imperial the fact that it was an American Made rod was a strong factor in choosing it over other models. Had I known if it were to break that it would be replaced with anything other than an *American made *St Croix then I would have never bought it. 

To add further insult the new Reign rods are ugly as sin and do not even have the regular St Croix label but a huge Reign sticker so you know its not even a part of the St Croix line up. I think my Imperial is a handsome rod, it has a St Croix label and also has a real small made in America on it, which always made me proud to use it and glad that I paid the money for a rod *made in America by an American. *

I am very disappointed in St Croix and will never buy one of their products again, nor will I support any other company that is moving their operations overseas. And why should I? Why not just by a cheaper rod from Cabelas? At least you know what your buying up front and you actually get what you pay for. 

I have to wonder if they are so proud of their business choice if they will change their motto to St Croix an American and Chinese tradition.

Wow come to think of it I think I still have the old St Croix an American tradition sticker that came with my rod on my truck. I guess I will have to remove it. I think I am going to chuck the rod while I am at it.


----------



## Dutchman (Jan 17, 2000)

Basilwilliam said:


> I am very disappointed in St Croix and will never buy one of their products again, nor will I support any other company that is moving their operations overseas.


 I agree with your stance! I just hope you don't go to pick up your next rod from Cabelas in a FOREIGN auto. :rant:


----------



## DryFly (Jun 4, 2001)

I'll bet Cabelas rods are not American made.


----------



## MPsteelheader (May 2, 2000)

well ford and gm wouldn't have to lay off 30,000+ if they just made a quality product...

by no means to i own a foreign car...

but ill be honest fords and GMs have been nothing but troublemakers for my family and i...


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

I wonder where those Fuji rod guides came from on your rod...


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

More and more you will find that Made in America means assembled in America with foreign components. Odds are that your rod was already from Asia and put together here.

If you feel that strongly about it, peel off the Made in American label and send it back to St. Croix expressing your displeasure. I'm sure they'll explain that costs forced the to do it but it will probably make you feel better.


----------



## UBDSLO1 (Feb 23, 2004)

but does anyone have a 2006 Abel catalog? Read the iside cover, "The Long Haul." Everypart, and that includes the screws, are made and machined in the USA. They make rods too.


----------



## Basilwilliam (Jul 22, 2004)

Thanks for the tip Gunrod, but I have already taken the liberty or letting St Croix know that I am not pleased. Its not the monetary value of the rod that gets me it is the fact that they have prided themselves on American made products. Hell they sell T-Shirts and stickers advertising the fact. I may be a fool, but I really thought they would be the last ones to go down this road. 

U, I think Abel should be applauded for their efforts.


----------



## catch&release (Jan 17, 2004)

I emailed Orvis earlier this year complaining that I was displeased that they switched production of their Battenkill reels to China.

The response I received was basically that they were sure that the new reels would be just as good as the old ones made in England. 

Show me the money - that's all these companies care about.


----------



## float n steel (Dec 14, 2005)

well as much as i hate to see them do it also theres so many rods st.croix deals with between there rod blanks and factory rods did you knowthey dropped the sc2 line wich is there imperial factory rods and rod blanks there cheap couldent make money so they switched up a little all there rod blanks went up 5 dollors this year too.smething we all have to deal with me for one am not going to stop building them simply because there so cheap unlike shimano loomis and others if you want good ol american fly rod and such check out lamiglas tough rods and great prices...........


----------



## float n steel (Dec 14, 2005)

note i forgot to mention sc2 is back for 2006 fly blanks.........but i dont know if those are american or not


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

I own an Imperial and just had it replaced this past year after it borke. They are an attractive rod. It's dissapointing that they are going the route they are. But every one is. Many of the mid to low level fly rods are now being manufactured over seas. Once one did they all have to do it because our consumers just won't pay $20 more for the same rod when they are shopping. Unfortunatly we as Americans have no one to blame but our selves. I hope that the high end rods don't meet the same fate. But if we don't chang are buying habits as a whole we'll only be able to fish with imported rod and reels. :rant:


----------



## Relentless (Dec 13, 2005)

WILDCATWICK said:


> Unfortunatly we as Americans have no one to blame but ourselves.


Oh so true .....

As far as Cabela's rods go ...... I can vouch for all their series but I do own one Cabela's rod. It's their old Float Tuber 11' 6wt. It's made by G-Loomis, and stamped with Made in Korea on it.


----------



## Basilwilliam (Jul 22, 2004)

catch&release said:


> Show me the money - that's all these companies care about.


I agree with you 100%. Its all about the $$$, unlike St Croix I do not beleive the big O would be going under if they had not moved their reels from England to the land of rice and..... more rice? 



float n steel said:


> if you want good ol american fly rod and such check out lamiglas tough rods and great prices...........


 

I have looked into Lamiglas blanks, they make a nice light wt honey colored fiberglass blank that I am planning to use when I build my first fly rod. 



WILDCATWICK said:


> Once one did they all have to do it because our consumers just won't pay $20 more for the same rod when they are shopping. Unfortunatly we as Americans have no one to blame but our selves. I hope that the high end rods don't meet the same fate. But if we don't chang are buying habits as a whole we'll only be able to fish with imported rod and reels.


You know when I bought that rod I could have bought a TFO, for either 100 or 140 and had the same quality or better rod, but I chose the St Croix because it was made in America. I agree that we have no one to blame but ourselves. As far as the high end rods are concerned, I think its just a matter of time if we as the consumers/customers do not change out buying habits. 

As mentioned above the companies are all about the $$s. Do you think they will hold themselves back from moving all of their production overseas if they are increasing their profits? No way. Just look at Orivs. They started moving a few small real low end items overseas (from England), they made greater profits on them items (because people bought the products), and now they have what like their whole reel line up being made overseas now. If they had not done that I would buy a Battenkill Barstock reel right now, as I was getting ready to buy one right before I found out about that. I was going to mount it on my Imperial as a matter of fact. Also what if you buy one of their Bamboo sticks? What are you going to do mount a Korean made CFO on it? Nothing like a fine Bamboo rod and an English, or should I say Korean, fly reel.


----------



## float n steel (Dec 14, 2005)

hello basilwilliam i like lamiglas they have alot to offer in graphite also as a full time rod builder i have the oppurtunity and have built on many of there blanks for the price and quality id reccomend them... the better halfs dad is new to steelhead fishing and likes to snag up and as much as i tell him to pull the rod straight when snagged he does not listen so i observed him with the new lami never snapped but lost a crap load of hooks ......lol.....good crisp strong rod i found the 7wt to load up very nice ..................


----------



## mparks (Sep 4, 2001)

What is worse a graphite rod built in China or a bamboo rod made in America with bamboo from China? :lol:


----------



## Basilwilliam (Jul 22, 2004)

Good one Mr Parks, I am almost 100% sure that suitable Bamboo is not avaliable from any other country there for leaving no choice, but to import Bamboo from China. There really is no choice in that matter, unlike the choice of purchasing a rod crafted by an American Craftsman or one crafted an Asian "Craftsman" working and living in sub standard conditions for substandard pay.


----------



## fishforreel (Apr 26, 2004)

catch&release said:


> Show me the money - that's all these companies care about.


Dahhh...

Do you really think that a few guys with some investors decide to lay their money on the line to creat these comanies, hoping to be successful, just to be a charitable organization?

Of course they are in it for the money.

Why do you go to work every day? Just to meet new people?

I have many rods foreign and domestic. So far I have not found that one catches fish any better than the other. 

As far as automobiles, I have a Ford and an import. Both are nice cars, run and look great. The Ford cost more but the import has a better warranty program 10 years/100,000 miles. Must be the foreign guys have more faith in their product? 

I paid more for the Ford because of American practices. It costs more to cover the company costs associated with workers who want to strike for any reason. The company also has to pay people who do not work, laid off with almost full pay, secured jobs where they get paid for just being there in case they are needed (God forbid if someone else, already clocked in, fixes the thing that is out of their classification). These things have been negotiated and we Americans must pay the bigger dollar or buy the same quality overseas.

From what I see those workers overseas think it is an honor to have a job where they put in a good day's work. They do not piss and moan over petty things. If they do not like their job or how things are run, they know that they can go look for another one. 

Its simple, most Americans do what ever it takes to make more money and sometimes go on strike to get their way. It costs the company more money to do business and it will cost the consumer more money to buy the item. 

I'm a serious consumer and will buy the best quality at the best price. If this fits today's American working principles, then I probably buy American. 

On the other hand............. 

Aren't we all one people in Gods eyes?


----------



## Basilwilliam (Jul 22, 2004)

You speak of these autoworkers like they are some aliens from a distant land. Take a look around the state of Michigan, these are your neighbors, members of your community, and I think in most peoples case (definitely mine) they are your family. Should they not have a right to good employment that treats them fairly? 



Do you believe in things like Occupational Health and Safety? Or do you think its ok to have items that you desire, made by people who are not protected by the same safe guards that our American work force is, as long as it saves you a few bucks? How do you think they treat an Asian worker who is disabled while working in some unsafe sweatshop? Do you think they take care of him so he can support his family? Do you care? 



I hate hearing people bag on autoworkers when they try to protect their wages and job benefits. How would you feel if someone was going to take some of your pay or benefits? I know I would be mad as hell and rightly so. 



How about this? Why not contract a bunch of Asians to man our military? We could pay them nothing, have them do all sorts of horrible things, and well if a few die would the American public be nearly as concerned as if it were one of our American boys? Whats the difference? Its a global economy right. Were all Gods people, even the Buddhists who would be doing this even if they dont believe in God.


----------



## UBDSLO1 (Feb 23, 2004)

fishforreel, are you forgetting that the profits go right back to the foreign manufacturer in their own country? *They don't stay here.* I try to buy anything American made that I can. Wildcatwick is dead on about our (American) buying habits. We have really done it to ourselves. Instead of looking for the "cheapest deal" ,we should have been looking for American made products. It's too late for that now. Do you think that the Chinese are buying our products? :lol: Free trade my ass.


----------

